# losing bacteria colony



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

by rinsing out my sponge filter with water, do i consequently lose all the bacteria that had been growing in it???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Use tank water and you will not loose that many. I have more than one filter on all of my tanks so I can rinse one out (in tank water) and not loose enough bacteria to mess with my cycle. I use canister filters on my tanks and it works great.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dont use tap water, just like GG said use the tank water instead.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

so you just siphon your tank water into a bucket and then stick your sponge in that bucket. 
then do you squeeze the sponge in that water to release the debris??
or do you poor the water on top of your sponge??
just trying to find a good method... thanks in advance


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Just give it a good squeeze... but don't over do it.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i say just clean it with normal water i have always done that and never had a problem but if u wanna play it safe and keep as much bacteria do what they said above


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> i say just clean it with normal water i have always done that and never had a problem but if u wanna play it safe and keep as much bacteria do what they said above


 This depends on your water. If you have chlorine or chloromine (spelling) it could kill your bacteria colony and you would need to recycle your tank. Unless you know it is best to just use tank water.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i have well water and my fish love it! i used to put chiclids (not piranhas) in the tank the day i got them and they lived and ran the place like they were kings, but thats when i didnt know about cycling, wouldnt do it now, just incase. it could be that the well water has alot of beneficial bacteria already and just some salt if anything instead of chlorine.


----------

